# 4-23 Mingos



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out and headed east and got hammered going into that east wind but was not bad going back. Rolled up on a couple AJ's but had to send them back cause they were a bit too short. No luck for a while and then we crept up on some Mingos and we were filling the cooler until Flipper came sticking his nose in our business. 

A well, another day we will get more.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

nice! how far'd you have to go?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Flipper will ruin a good spot !!! Can't stand em, I just pull up and leave if they show up. They are like a dang democrat , they always looking for a Hand out !!!!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

That's some good eats there!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those mingoes.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> . They are like a dang democrat , they always looking for a Hand out !!!!!


Lol


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigSlick said:


> nice! how far'd you have to go?


About 20 miles from the Destin pass. Barnacle reefs.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> Flipper will ruin a good spot !!! Can't stand em, I just pull up and leave if they show up. They are like a dang democrat , they always looking for a Hand out !!!!!



Haha. Well I was thinking they were more like Republicans. Taking what they want and not sharing with anyone else.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

LOL to a above posts! Glad you got some Mingo's in the cooler... They sure are tasty! We're you using squid for bait, or that box of cigars in your cooler? I'm itching bad to get back offshore. Hopefully soon!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

almo100 said:


> Haha. Well I was thinking they were more like Republicans. Taking what they want and not sharing with anyone else.


Republicans catch their own. Democrats lay around and wait for a free meal. Do you know how to starve a Democrat? Put his welfare check under his workboots. ;o)

Sorry- I didnt mean to make this post that political. Good catch on the Mingos!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> LOL to a above posts! Glad you got some Mingo's in the cooler... They sure are tasty! We're you using squid for bait, or that box of cigars in your cooler? I'm itching bad to get back offshore. Hopefully soon!


Thanks. Yes we used squid.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Republicans catch their own. Democrats lay around and wait for a free meal. Do you know how to starve a Democrat? Put his welfare check under his workboots. ;o)
> 
> Sorry- I didnt mean to make this post that political. Good catch on the Mingos!


No need to apologize. It's all in good fun.  

I actually had a couple dolphin once just wait patiently until we threw the non-keepers back in the water to get them, never taking one off of our hook so I suppose that even dolphins have a fence that separates their views on how to do things.


----------

